# NIE query



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay if I understand the NIE is your tax number. The number is used for everything . Yes?

If you buy a house and never visit you still need the number to pay the related taxes.

If I understand right how can the number expire?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> Okay if I understand the NIE is your tax number. The number is used for everything . Yes?
> 
> If you buy a house and never visit you still need the number to pay the related taxes.
> 
> If I understand right how can the number expire?


 No, the NIE isnt your tax number, its sort of your identification number. It lasts for three months and then you can renew it but you have to then obtain it with the residencia - meaning you need proof of income and healthcare. 

If you buy a house, but dont live in it, you get a three month NIE and you can pay related costs indefinitely because those bills etc would have been started when the number was current. 

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> No, the NIE isnt your tax number, its sort of your identification number. It lasts for three months and then you can renew it but you have to then obtain it with the residencia - meaning you need proof of income and healthcare.
> 
> If you buy a house, but dont live in it, you get a three month NIE and you can pay related costs indefinitely because those bills etc would have been started when the number was current.
> 
> Jo xxx


Not quite.


Your NIE number, as Jo says, is an identification number BUT it is also your tax number and is then referred to as your NIF.

This number NEVER expires.

However, for newcomers, they are now issuing JUST the NIE on a temporary piece of paper (just like the padron) and it is this that needs renewing after 3 months.

Again, as Jo says, once you try and renew the paperwork, the authorities will assume that you are now resident here and so will ask that you sign on the list of foreigners and get your nice new green A4 sheet (or, in some areas a card thingy).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Not quite.
> 
> 
> Your NIE number, as Jo says, is an identification number BUT it is also your tax number and is then referred to as your NIF.
> ...



I bow to your superior knowledge !!! I was hoping you'd post on here cos as apparent, my knowledge is sketchy to say the least lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Not quite.
> 
> 
> Your NIE number, as Jo says, is an identification number BUT it is also your tax number and is then referred to as your NIF.
> ...


Correct.
However, NickZ was talking about buying a house in Spain and remaining a non-resident.
For that, I would think that different rules apply regarding renewing the NIE certificate.
There used to be a non-resident version of the NIE. Does that still apply?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My N.I.E. number is also my Spanish taxation number. I will not expire until I do


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hepa said:


> My N.I.E. number is also my Spanish taxation number. I will not expire until I do


Well, you can't argue with that. I won't expire either, until I do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Correct.
> However, NickZ was talking about buying a house in Spain and remaining a non-resident.
> For that, I would think that different rules apply regarding renewing the NIE certificate.
> There used to be a non-resident version of the NIE. Does that still apply?


yes, it's a different application form - ther EX15 for the NIE on its own & the EX18 for the NIE/resident cert (unless that has changed in the past couple of weeks )

you can download & print them from here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

thrax said:


> Well, you can't argue with that. I won't expire either, until I do.


Yes made a mugger of that!! 

It won't expire until I do.


----------

